# late ovulation=late period?



## nik25

I'm currently 5 days late. I took a hpt yesterday and it was neg. :( My question is since my ovulation was late this month, will this cause my period to be late? Here is my chart i'm not sure what to think?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f369d/]My Ovulation Chart


----------



## jennifer89

I think your links broken hun xxx

It might be a bit longer? what DPO are you? xx


----------



## nik25

Thanks Ill try to fix it. My lmp was March 24 (usually have a 28 day cycle) I ovulated on Day 19, So I am now on cd 33 & 14 dpo.


----------



## MissCourtneyP

It should. Your leuteal phase should always be the same length, whereas the length between the start of your period and when you ovulate can vary (I forget what that phase is called). Therefore if you ovulate late, you should adjust your expected period to correspond with when you ovulated depending on the length of your leuteal phase.


----------



## nik25

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f369d/">My Ovulation Chart</a> 
My Ovulation Chart 
maybe one of these will work


----------



## diasmom

nik25 said:


> Thanks Ill try to fix it. My lmp was March 24 (usually have a 28 day cycle) I ovulated on Day 19, So I am now on cd 33 & 14 dpo.

I think it does. I had my LMP last March 24th too. I ovulated on C16, have a 14 day LP and AF arrived on CD30. So I guess period depends on ovulation date.


----------



## nik25

Thanks! I usually have a 14 day LP, so i'm guessing I'm tech. one day late now. Guess I'll test again tomorrow.


----------



## mummymurray74

In the same boat hun, always have luteal phase of 16 days, and always ov on day 15/16 but this month ov'd on day 21!!!!! Yes it does make your period due later! hope that helps, i was supposed to be due last thurs but now today or tomorrow- would be why i was getting bfns all last week!!!!!!!!


----------



## nik25

Well AF showed up a few minutes ago! :( Ofcourse I had just bought a test about 30 min ago and didn't even get to use it. I'm so tired of getting my hopes up. I feel like, If i'm not going to be pregnant this month, then just let me not be late and get my hopes up! Ugh it's just heart breaking:(


----------



## mummymurray74

aaaahhh you poor thing, i feel exactly the same hun, big hugs, its so horrible knowing you have done all you can bd at the right time and you end up with a bfp and af every month, i know how you feel, weve been trying since december and im starting to feel like giving up, its soul destroying. Hugs hun,if you ever want to talk im here!!!!!!! oh and why is it that as soon as you buy the test you get af??????? Nasty!


----------



## nik25

Thank you so much! I was extra emotional yesterday. I made my consultation appt. w/ a fertility specialist today!, so now I can look forward to that :) It's just so hard when so many ppl get pregnant that don't even want a child, and we want one so much and can't but hopefully it'll happen for the both of us really soon. Btw have you tested yet? FX for you :)


----------



## mummymurray74

well did my test this morning i think i can see a barely faint line but its hard to see so going to say its a bfn :( I am now 18dpo !!!!! My temps have risen again this morning, they are going up by .1 degree the past 3 days, im now 98.7!! im way way above the coverline???? Whats going on?? Thought id play detective as i remember with my last 2 years ago i got bfn's for weeks, even at the doctors they said i wasnt pregnant, any way got my babys box out last night with all his dates in, and from ovulation to me actually getting a bfp was 3 weeks 3 days! So if i apply that to this time it means i can expect to get a bfp around the 4th may???? I am never this late, im like clockwork always have a luteal phase of 16 days, but ive always had trouble in the past getting bfp's right away, i guess my body just produces the hormone very slowly??? Everywhere i read syas if you still have high temps after 18 days dpo you are pregnant?? My cervix is high- for me another sign as ive only had this when i suspect im pregnant and have turned out to be!, i have no period cramps just tingling boobs. This is soooo frustrating and im glad this is going to be my last baby as i couldnt go through all this again (thats if i am pregnant ha ha otherwise i will have to go through it again!!!) How is everybody else doing today????


----------



## nik25

yay!!!! so happy for you :) best of luck


----------



## marlin26

I've been trying since Sept. 2014 I have been checked in normal. My husband has low sperm count so we have an appointment with the Urologist. In June.. Soonest appointment we could get. He is currently taking mega man vitamins and fertile aid.. Along with maca root vitamins and damina tea to help with the low sperm count.. I feel your pain on the disappointment.. I feel that way every month. This month I ovulated late so I'm dpo1 fingers cross.. I'm still hopeful.. I pray, wish & hope one day we can conceive.. Good LUCK..


----------

